# No screensaver in Pandora?



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

So I just got a Premiere, and so far so good. I do notice a problem, and that's in the Pandora app there's no screensaver. Is this right? I have a plasma TV and this basically renders Pandora useless. I let it run for an entire song and nothing ever changed on the screen. At least flip stuff around or something.


----------



## mmf01 (Jan 31, 2011)

JosephB said:


> So I just got a Premiere, and so far so good. I do notice a problem, and that's in the Pandora app there's no screensaver. Is this right? I have a plasma TV and this basically renders Pandora useless. I let it run for an entire song and nothing ever changed on the screen. At least flip stuff around or something.


There is a screensaver, it just takes a while to kick in. I don't recall how long, but after a few songs w/o any interaction, it should kick in with the album cover art moving across the screen.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

IIRC, it takes longer than one song for the screen to time out and put up the screensaver.
Allow Pandora to run at least 10 minutes and see if the screensaver comes up. If it doesn't, THEN you know you have a problem.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Longer than one song is too long. It should kick in after no more than like 20-30 seconds of inactivity from the remote


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

You're not gonna get burn-in after 10 minutes. Do you have a burned-in NBC logo after watching one episode of a show on that channel?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JosephB said:


> Longer than one song is too long. It should kick in after no more than like 20-30 seconds of inactivity from the remote


I'd rather not have any screen saver. But they should probably have an option for people. I certainly would not want it to kick in so quick though. But I like having what is playing on the screen. Any current TV that is still prone to burn in is not going to have an issue with a static creen fro ten minutes. Even my old RP HD CRT set ten years ago wouldn't have had an issue with a static screen for ten minutes.(or even an hour or longer)


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

JosephB said:


> So I just got a Premiere, and so far so good. I do notice a problem, and that's in the Pandora app there's no screensaver. Is this right? I have a plasma TV and this basically renders Pandora useless. I let it run for an entire song and nothing ever changed on the screen. At least flip stuff around or something.


If you don't do anything with the remote up:,:down:, etc.) it will go to screen saver during the second song.

Good Luck,


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I'd rather not have any screen saver. But they should probably have an option for people. I certainly would not want it to kick in so quick though. But I like having what is playing on the screen. Any current TV that is still prone to burn in is not going to have an issue with a static creen fro ten minutes. Even my old RP HD CRT set ten years ago wouldn't have had an issue with a static screen for ten minutes.(or even an hour or longer)


The Premieres screen saver is the song/album floating around your screen so you can still tell what is playing. Any use of the remote brings you back to the info screen without any issues. My TiVo HD has issues going into and back out of the screen saver (sound blip) so that does really bother me, my original Series 3 HD works just fine also. I actually just turn my TV off if I am going to listen for any period of time.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

atmuscarella said:


> The Premieres screen saver is the song/album floating around your screen so you can still tell what is playing. Any use of the remote brings you back to the info screen without any issues. My TiVo HD has issues going into and back out of the screen saver (sound blip) so that does really bother me, my original Series 3 HD works just fine also. I actually just turn my TV off if I am going to listen for any period of time.


You are right the banner moves all around the screen :up:. Works!!!!!!!:up:


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Are you actually using your TV speakers, or a stereo system? If you're not using the TV speakers, I'd just turn off the TV once Pandora is running.


----------

